# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Super Anadrol/Superdrol(Need help)*

## ActiveMuscle

Hey Guys- :Welcome: 

I am new here and i am going to do my first cycle of Superdrol...
I have done some research on the product but just wana confirm with you people(knowledgeable people )!!!

I already know it can not convert to estrogen or cause any gyno
Its a Dht driven steroid right?so possible acne, aggression and hair loss?
Also read it messes up your cholesterol and is liver toxic like most orals are..

So plz any more info and advice on it would be helpful?

Thanks in advance( :Wink/Grin: )

----------


## jg42058p

I heard a lot that it can cause gyno if you dont do a PCT....

I'm on it right now and definitely plan on doing a PCT.


The gains are really good from superdrol. I took 30mg/day for 4 weeks and didn't really have any bad side affects. A little acne but nothing major.

I definitely put on strength but I dont think I put on much size though...
My bench max has gone up about 30lbs and I'm hoping to keep all of it

It seems like it would be a good steroid to stack with a test cycle.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> I heard a lot that it can cause gyno if you dont do a PCT....
> 
> I'm on it right now and definitely plan on doing a PCT.
> 
> 
> The gains are really good from superdrol. I took 30mg/day for 4 weeks and didn't really have any bad side affects. A little acne but nothing major.
> 
> I definitely put on strength but I dont think I put on much size though...
> My bench max has gone up about 30lbs and I'm hoping to keep all of it
> ...


so no back pumps no aggression no anxiety???

----------


## jg42058p

nope not really. maybe a little bit of back pumps but other than that nothing noticeable. I'm a pretty big guy so I may metabolize it differently... but @ 30mgs i had almost no sides. I definitely plan to do it again in the next few monthes..

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> nope not really. maybe a little bit of back pumps but other than that nothing noticeable. I'm a pretty big guy so I may metabolize it differently... but @ 30mgs i had almost no sides. I definitely plan to do it again in the next few monthes..


Ok-I weigh about 76kg at 10%bf 1.76m tall..
My first cycle so will be running it for 4 [email protected]
10mg
20mg
20mg
10mg

I know 10mg is not much but just to see how i respond to it
or what do you think?

----------


## jg42058p

i think you have a lot of natural growing to do before you should think about taking steroids ....

----------


## Gaspari1255

> Ok-I weigh about 76kg at 10%bf 1.76m tall..
> My first cycle so will be running it for 4 [email protected]
> 10mg
> 20mg
> 20mg
> 10mg
> 
> I know 10mg is not much but just to see how i respond to it
> or what do you think?


Don't do that. Run it 30 mg ED for 4 weeks or do 20mg for two weeks/30mg for two weeks. 10mg you will see little to zero gains.

----------


## T_Own

you also don't need to taper it like that

jq, what are you using for your pct?

----------


## jg42058p

> you also don't need to taper it like that
> 
> jq, what are you using for your pct?


nolvadex @20mg and clomid 100mg/50mg for about 4 weeks

basically the standard PCT protocol

I dont even really feel as if my test production has gone down at all since ive been on it... my nuts haven't shrivled up or anything like that... so im kind of wondering if I really even need a PCT. However, I will do PCT just to be safe. 

I'm also thinking about getting a blood test to see where my natural test levels are about a week after I stop the superdrol..

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> you also don't need to taper it like that
> 
> jq, what are you using for your pct?


ia m just going to run hmt ultra hot for 4 weeks afterwords and the milk thistle witch i have already started before my cycle as well..

----------


## Gaspari1255

> ia m just going to run* hmt ultra hot* for 4 weeks afterwords and the milk thistle witch i have already started before my cycle as well..



No idea on what the hell that it is. You are going to need a SERM for you PCT. (Nolvadex or Clomid).

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> No idea on what the hell that it is. You are going to need a SERM for you PCT. (Nolvadex or Clomid).


its is a natural testbooster and estrogen blocker

----------


## dirtythirty

just so you know superdrol most certainly can cause gyno as well as testicular shrinkage (along with a plethora of other unseen side effects i.e. cholesterol, liver values). Nolva and or clomid are a must and are easy to legally obtain. If you are taking superdrol as an alternative to illegal steroids reconsider as I find it to be more damaging then some of the black market compounds. However, if you are taking because....well it's what you can get, then do your reading and take the precautionary supplements

----------


## ActiveMuscle

I just got my-self the following:total liver support , Opti-Vit(All the vitamins&minerals),*****3 and something for high blood pressure!!!
O yea and got the Ultra Hot(Testbooster&Estrogen blocker)...If gyno occurs I will get me something for it.

Will also keep my water intake at +-3.5liters per day.
Also doing blood work tomorrow.

Hope I have everything covered! :7up: !

----------


## Gaspari1255

You are going to need Nolvadex .
You are going to need Nolvadex.

I know from expierence that natural test boosters that are sold over the counter aren't going to do d*ck for you. You're going to lose all gains and increase the risk of gyno. Just get a SERM in your PCT and you'll be in business. Superdrol is a designer STEROID .

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> You are going to need Nolvadex .
> You are going to need Nolvadex.
> 
> I know from expierence that natural test boosters that are sold over the counter aren't going to do d*ck for you. You're going to lose all gains and increase the risk of gyno. Just get a SERM in your PCT and you'll be in business. Superdrol is a designer STEROID.


i dont think i can get it!!what els can i use

----------


## Gaspari1255

You can buy it off of the site that hosts this forum. Ar-r .com

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> You can buy it off of the site that hosts this forum. Ar-r.com


OK...How many grams of milk thistle would be required daily?

----------


## Gaspari1255

I usually take one with every capsul I consume. I think the last one's I used were 250mg.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> I usually take one with every capsul I consume. I think the last one's I used were 250mg.


I got the stuff!!almost day 3 now.decided to do it at 30mg for 3 weeks...
Hope for good gains

----------


## binder

> I just got my-self the following:total liver support , Opti-Vit(All the vitamins&minerals),*****3 and something for high blood pressure!!!
> O yea and got the Ultra Hot(Testbooster&Estrogen blocker)...If gyno occurs I will get me something for it.
> 
> Will also keep my water intake at +-3.5liters per day.
> Also doing blood work tomorrow.
> 
> Hope I have everything covered!!


natural test booster and estrogen blocker....lol. Just send your money to me and i'll youtube a video of me burning it.

don't bother with that crap. Look in the PCT forum here and read up. Nolvadex and Clomid. Be wise about it because this isn't something to mess around with.

Why did you choose 3.5 liters a day? I would say for any weight lifter that is using supplements they should stay above a gallon of water a day (4 liters). i can consume 1 and even 2 liters in just the time at the gym. If you are drinking a steady moderate consumption of water continuously throughout the day then you can't get too much water. Just keep drinking. Now, you can severely hurt your body with chugging large amounts of water in brief periods. 1 liter per hour if you are taking in normal food consumption (with minerals) will not harm you in any way.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> natural test booster and estrogen blocker....lol. Just send your money to me and i'll youtube a video of me burning it.
> 
> don't bother with that crap. Look in the PCT forum here and read up. Nolvadex and Clomid. Be wise about it because this isn't something to mess around with.
> 
> Why did you choose 3.5 liters a day? I would say for any weight lifter that is using supplements they should stay above a gallon of water a day (4 liters). i can consume 1 and even 2 liters in just the time at the gym. If you are drinking a steady moderate consumption of water continuously throughout the day then you can't get too much water. Just keep drinking. Now, you can severely hurt your body with chugging large amounts of water in brief periods. 1 liter per hour if you are taking in normal food consumption (with minerals) will not harm you in any way.


hey thanks man will increase water intake...i cant get any nolvadex

----------


## binder

> hey thanks man will increase water intake...i cant get any nolvadex


www.ar-r.com

legal

----------


## Dinosaur

If u can't get nolva take your own risks.
Better to be safe than sorry.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

the anti - e section of arr is not working/ showing up.

----------


## binder

> the anti - e section of arr is not working/ showing up.


email them then. it's there

----------


## ActiveMuscle

^^^ is it from the Super-A?its only day 3 now...
Or is it just a normal headache that comes and goes?
The headache is not that bad be just to be sure...

Thanx

----------


## binder

> ^^^ is it from the Super-A?its only day 3 now...
> Or is it just a normal headache that comes and goes?
> The headache is not that bad be just to be sure...
> 
> Thanx


is what from the superA? you started a sentence about something that isn't posted directly above yours so you need to elaborate so we understand. 

if you're talking about a headache then yes, quite a few orals do raise blood pressure which can cause headaches. watch your blood pressure.

----------


## Iced696

> the anti - e section of arr is not working/ showing up.


Should be, it's working fine when I click on it. Search the site and find Tamox. That's the ticket...

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> is what from the superA? you started a sentence about something that isn't posted directly above yours so you need to elaborate so we understand. 
> 
> if you're talking about a headache then yes, quite a few orals do raise blood pressure which can cause headaches. watch your blood pressure.


Yes the headache!!Not that bad though.Comes and goes.Blood Pressure is 139/50..And i am taking something for blood pressure as well.

Its only day 3 so could it be Super-A?
What gains can I expect after 1 week at 30mg a day?
Thanx

----------


## binder

> Yes the headache!!Not that bad though.Comes and goes.Blood Pressure is 139/50..And i am taking something for blood pressure as well.
> 
> Its only day 3 so could it be Super-A?
> What gains can I expect after 1 week at 30mg a day?
> Thanx


I don't know. I wouldn't put that stuff in my body if someone paid me therefore i don't really know a lot about it. lol

what are you taking for blood pressure? do you have blood pressure problems? is your doctor prescribing this medication? I would strongly advise against your use of this drug if you are on medication for hypertension. 139/50 is pre-hypertensive on systolic pressure and pre-hypotensive on the diastolic. I would check it again. That much of a change isn't normal.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> I don't know. I wouldn't put that stuff in my body if someone paid me therefore i don't really know a lot about it. lol
> 
> what are you taking for blood pressure? do you have blood pressure problems? is your doctor prescribing this medication? I would strongly advise against your use of this drug if you are on medication for hypertension. 139/50 is pre-hypertensive on systolic pressure and pre-hypotensive on the diastolic. I would check it again. That much of a change isn't normal.


I have/had mild anxiety so the doctor gave something for that and he said thats way my Bp readings where high...so he said it would be fine.As long as the 50 stays like that I would be fine he said.But the headaches are gone now!! :7up: 

Did chest today and had a nice pump going!no noticeable strength or size gains though.Its only day4

Cheers

----------


## binder

> I have/had mild anxiety so the doctor gave something for that and he said thats way my Bp readings where high...so he said it would be fine.As long as the 50 stays like that I would be fine he said.But the headaches are gone now!!
> 
> Did chest today and had a nice pump going!no noticeable strength or size gains though.Its only day4
> 
> Cheers


Your doctor is an idiot if he prescribed blood pressure medication to you without having blood pressure problems. hypertension associated with acute anxiety isn't the same as hypertension. That's like having a temporarily high bp due to working out.

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

Binder is absolutely correct.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> Your doctor is an idiot if he prescribed blood pressure medication to you without having blood pressure problems. hypertension associated with acute anxiety isn't the same as hypertension. That's like having a temporarily high bp due to working out.


No you got it wrong!!the pills are to bring my hart rate down a bit and it helps with the anxiety..The anxiety causes the high Bp..

Cheers

----------


## T_Own

just a note, 3.5 litres is very close to a gallon. a gallon is 3.78. its still good to go for 4-5 litres though

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> just a note, 3.5 litres is very close to a gallon. a gallon is 3.78. its still good to go for 4-5 litres though


yea man for sure

----------


## binder

> No you got it wrong!!the pills are to bring my hart rate down a bit and it helps with the anxiety..The anxiety causes the high Bp..
> 
> Cheers


what are these "pills" because i've never heard common practice a doctor prescribing blood pressure medication for situational hypertension. It just doesn't make sense. 

And i'm not sure of a medication developed specifically to decrease heart RATE. There are many medications that depress heart rate as a secondary effect but i don't know of anything a doctor would prescribe for an outpatient. Maybe an anti-anxiety medication which is nothing like an anti-hypertensive medication.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> what are these "pills" because i've never heard common practice a doctor prescribing blood pressure medication for situational hypertension. It just doesn't make sense. 
> 
> And i'm not sure of a medication developed specifically to decrease heart RATE. There are many medications that depress heart rate as a secondary effect but i don't know of anything a doctor would prescribe for an outpatient. Maybe an anti-anxiety medication which is nothing like an anti-hypertensive medication.


You could call it a anti-anxiety medication.He said that would decrease my hart rate as well.

----------


## binder

> You could call it a anti-anxiety medication.He said that would decrease my hart rate as well.


What prescription does he have you on? I'm becoming curious if it is actual prescribed medication to you or if you are just taking something from a friend due to your avoidance of the question. I'm not saying you're a liar, but you are avoiding the question quite a bit and making up some answers that do not sound like something a doctor would tell his patient.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> What prescription does he have you on? I'm becoming curious if it is actual prescribed medication to you or if you are just taking something from a friend due to your avoidance of the question. I'm not saying you're a liar, but you are avoiding the question quite a bit and making up some answers that do not sound like something a doctor would tell his patient.


No man..The doctor prescribed it.Its called Pur-Bloka.Little red pills...

----------


## ActiveMuscle

Is dry joints an problem with superdrol?

----------


## binder

> No man..The doctor prescribed it.Its called Pur-Bloka.Little red pills...


That's an interesting medication. I had to look it up because I haven't seen it used in practice around here. It's a beta blocker. Kind of odd your doctor would put you on this for anxiety (which is not a chronic condition...anxiety, even if you have it frequently, is an acute condition). Whatever works though I guess. I would definitely be careful with steroids now knowing that you are on a beta blocker which effects the heart.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> That's an interesting medication. I had to look it up because I haven't seen it used in practice around here. It's a beta blocker. Kind of odd your doctor would put you on this for anxiety (which is not a chronic condition...anxiety, even if you have it frequently, is an acute condition). Whatever works though I guess. I would definitely be careful with steroids now knowing that you are on a beta blocker which effects the heart.


Is this normal:its day 8 now and I havent made any gains in size or strenght!!+I have lost 1kg?whats up with that??Any help on that

----------


## binder

I don't know about gains on Superdrol but anadrol should start working pretty fast and give you good gains/strength. 

over a week now and no gains, i would say you're either under dosed or you have bad gear.

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> I don't know about gains on Superdrol but anadrol should start working pretty fast and give you good gains/strength. 
> 
> over a week now and no gains, i would say you're either under dosed or you have bad gear.


i am at 30mg a day...i am harder and riped thats for sure..

----------


## binder

> i am at 30mg a day...i am harder and riped thats for sure..


underdosing could also be a problem of the pills. If they cheated you out and they is actually only 5mg of supplement per pill and not 10mg like claimed (or whatever amount is claimed in each pill).

Anadrol also causes water retention. It won't define your body. It gives you straight up growth and strength. If anything you'll lose a little definition due to the water retention. 

What you are talking about sounds like the effects of winstrol .

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> underdosing could also be a problem of the pills. If they cheated you out and they is actually only 5mg of supplement per pill and not 10mg like claimed (or whatever amount is claimed in each pill).
> 
> Anadrol also causes water retention. It won't define your body. It gives you straight up growth and strength. If anything you'll lose a little definition due to the water retention. 
> 
> What you are talking about sounds like the effects of winstrol.


superanadrol is said to cause no water retention.you should lose water weight..I will just give it some more time...

----------


## binder

> superanadrol is said to cause no water retention.you should lose water weight..I will just give it some more time...


wow, I'm way off base then. I was under the assumption you were talking about ANADROL which is oxymetholone. I think you are talking about some other supplement that has a similar name then, correct?

here is some stuff about Anadrol (oxymetholone) if that's what you are using:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=199805

If you are talking about a different chemical then i've just wasted your time as I have zero knowledge of the other stuff you are talking about. Haven't even read about it.

----------


## ImACrazyJewDaddy

Hey man, I just want to let you know to watch out with the foods you eat!!! I ran Superdrol a little less than two years ago..I had found out that Superdrol really ****s with your TRIGLYCERIDES, a single independent factor that can cause a heart attack/stroke. I had bad back pumps, and a kidney pain as well. Although I did make 15lbs in weight in less than a month, and incredible strngth gains...Ill never do it again. Normal Triglyceride levels are 0-150 mg/dl. Mine were in the 400 Just be careful, I really wouldnt recommend this to anyone

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> Hey man, I just want to let you know to watch out with the foods you eat!!! I ran Superdrol a little less than two years ago..I had found out that Superdrol really ****s with your TRIGLYCERIDES, a single independent factor that can cause a heart attack/stroke. I had bad back pumps, and a kidney pain as well. Although I did make 15lbs in weight in less than a month, and incredible strngth gains...Ill never do it again. Normal Triglyceride levels are 0-150 mg/dl. Mine were in the 400 Just be careful, I really wouldnt recommend this to anyone


tomorrow its week 2 and so far no sides what so ever!!no back bumps.and i am as hard as hell..strength and size not up that much

----------


## RATTLEHEAD

what brand do you have?

----------


## ActiveMuscle

> what brand do you have?


muscle extreme

----------

